# Is there a better arrow choice for me?



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey guys, I know the season is coming upon us quick. I've been away from bow hunting and archery in general for quite a while, up untill last year. I've been thinkin about arrow choices as of lately. More specificly, is there a better arrow choice for me? I have used the following combo for almost the entire time, but I'll freely admit my lack of knowledge on the relationship draw weight, lenght of arrow, arrow size, and broad head have on each other any more.

I shoot a Bear Alaskan compound. It's around 12 years old I believe. I don't see myself purchasing

Anyway Bow specs

Roughly 40" wheel to wheel
70 pound draw with the limbs cranked tight to the riser, i believe I shoot at around 60-65 pounds regularly.
30" draw lenght
I shoot fingers, no release here. No peep, no kisser button. And one pin sight lol.

Arrows I'm using

2117 30" Easton Fall Stalkers (Aluminum)
125 grain Muzzy 3 blade broadheads, not intrested in mechanical heads.

Is this a good match for arrow to my bow, or should I change arrow size and or broad head weight? I have shot 30" 2216's in the past, but like I've said, it has been a while. I do plan to continue to use aluminum arrows. Would you shoot something different, size, BH weight?


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey man without wanting to change any of your set up, I'd say keep shooting them. Your 125 broadheads are fine, and those arrows are spined ok. The most important thing is shot placement and being consistent. Practice shooting out to a range that u feel comfortable. Good luck on your bow season
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I shouldn't say that I won't change my setup, but I am hesitant. I can consistantly put arrows where I want them out to 30 yard(my comfort zone). I practice beyond that on occasion, but more for fun and bets then anything. I wouldn't ever take a shot beyond 30 yards in the woods. Why fix something that works right?

I know carbon arrows are all the rage now. And I may do some research on what sizing of those would work for me some time. After talking to a couple friends this past weekend, I just find myself "in the past" as they say shooting my setup. They shoot fancy newer bows and some carbon arrows and 100 gain BH's. Is there any real gain (speed, noise?)that I would acheve buy going carbon besides lightening my wallet more?


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

If it ain't broke dont fix it. If your happy with it stick with it. As long as your happy and the equipment still makes clean kills I'd stay with it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with putz. If it works for you then why change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I plugged your numbers into the Easton Arrow selector at http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/selection_hunting and you maye be a bit under-spined. the selections I used were "Medium Cam" (which may be an underestimation for fingers), 125 grain, and 64-69 pounds. The last arrow length that lists 2117 as an approproate spine is 26 inch! At 30 inches a good selection would be a 2315, with a number of other choices ranging from 2512 (10.3 gr/inch) - 2219 (13.8 gr/inch). 
However, this does not mean that your bow cannot be tuned. The best thing to do is shoot it point blank through paper and see if it can be paper-tuned. If not, you could probably keep the same arrows if you reduce your weight, and go to a 100 grain broadhead. 
<----<<<


----------

